# Sunday Afternoon on the T-Jetty



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Carol and I decided to check out the tog action at the T-Jetty. Arrived at One Stop B&T about 2:00 PM to find out they were sold out of green crabs. The owner mentioned that there was a good run of tog in the 18 to 20 inch range. Bought a pint of fiddlers, some extra lead, and headed for the jetty.

It was dead high tide, so we started out by fishing close to the rocks. lots of taps by small fish, but no real takers (I hate using fiddlers, they're too easy to steal.) Tried casting out about twenty feet, and started getting nicer hits, but still missing fish. Experimented with different ways of hooking the crabs. Finally hooked a powerful fish, but he plowed into the rocks halfway in. Tide began moving out and the fish pretty much stopped hitting for an hour. Carol did catch one fat 10 incher. Sun was going down, and it started getting c-o-l-d out on the rocks. Carol hooked two more fat 10 inchers, then we quit and headed for The Irish Pub.

It was a frustrating day. One guy was bragging how he caught nine big tog the day before. He didn't mention releasing them. One man came down the jetty with a white bucket half full of big tog. I asked how many he had, and he replied "four, maybe five." When I said the limit was one, he muttered something under his breath and kept walking. Another group was filleting fish on the jetty. It took four of them a half hour to fillet their catch. Carol and I watched a man reel in a ten incher, pretend to measure it, then throw it in his cooler. I'll be calling the NJ DEP but I don't know what kind of response I'll get.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

*Same thing happened on my Trip*

Harry and I experienced guys catching Tog under the size limit when we were out there on Tues. Several good fishermen left because they did not want to be around law breakers.

I did see a police officer on an ATV and told him. He just rolled down to the end, talked with a few of the guys and left.


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Some people just done get it!!! A tog is a slow growing fish. Do it man , Make that call.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I fired off an email to the NJ DEP last night after posting. I won't get a response until Monday at the earliest. I'm sure NJ has an "anti-poaching" hotline but I can't locate my copy of the 2003 Marine Digest and it takes too long to download from the internet. I'll post the number, and carry it with me from now on (although I don't expect an immediate response, especially on a weekend.)

The thing that bothered me the most is that these are not "sustinence" (sp?) fishermen. They had good gear and were dressed for a day on the jetty. They obviously knew what the limits were -- they just didn't care.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Poachers*

Way to make the call Jake! I have no tolerance for people who don't fish by the rules, they ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Man,I hear of people doing the same where I've been Toggin;IRI.That sucks man.


----------



## StuckInland (Nov 4, 2003)

Give'em hell Jake, I just can't understand why some folks don't believe fishing regulations apply to them. Its guys like us that follow the rules and take care of the fisheries that take this kinda crap on the chin. Jake did the right thing make sure you do the same if presented the opportunity to cut down on these pirates!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*law breakers*

I have to admit it happenes here too in va. We have alot of People here ,in virginia, who's motto is if its big enough to get on a hook its big enough to cook .It really burns my A$$ too.I was out on my favorite jetty a few years back and 2 phillipino guys were catching black drum and flounder with a cast net..these fish were under 10 inches but they kept every one of them... well there were about 20 guys fed up with it and we called our va marine and fisheries game warden.. they were there in less then an hr.. and caught these guys with 10 under sized black drum and 5 undersized flounder and 3 small stripers... they took both guys away in cuffs.. the kicker is we all said something to these guys that they had undersized fish they said [email protected]# off and we took care of business.. anyway moral of the story is... make the call alert the people in charge of monitoring sooner or later they will take care of the problem little by little... in the mean time do your best to discourage the poachers! regulations and conservation keeps us busy catching and bragging.. 
thanks ..


----------

